# 1990 Hewes Bonefisher



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome! 

16 Bonefisher Lappy is a Classic…...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is puuuuuuurdy! Hard to believe it is 25 years old. How does the fourstroke perform?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice! Capt Rick Murphy use to guide out of one just like it!


----------



## Adam Baker (Sep 29, 2015)

Gramps said:


> That is puuuuuuurdy! Hard to believe it is 25 years old. How does the fourstroke perform?


Runs awesome! Smooth power and it's super efficient. It's one of those high thrust 60hp motors and it pushes it along at about 36 WOT


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one of my favorite flats boats. Looks skinny


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice !


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

My father used to build boats in Miami in the 80's and 90's... one of his dealers was Bob Hewes. My dad liked the idea of the flats boat although not a fisherman... and before the recession of the late 80's early 90's he had a tunnel hull semi designed, it was going to be a 15 foot flats boat inspired by Hewes... Dad retired, shut the factory down... boat was never made.
As a kid working at the boat factory going to shows etc I always loved this boat.
It looks so classy, so pretty...
Super cool !
I miss the factory the smell the amazing workers that taught me so much... I do not miss the diamond blade and the oh so itchy feeling.

Miss those days and dad...
That is a beautiful boat


----------

